# Visit: SINGAPORE



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Saint Andrew's Cathedral*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Taking the Subway*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Day Two (Sept. 26) Roaming Around the City *




























































































*The Gateway*





































































































*Shaw Tower from Behind*











*Bugis Junction*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Going to Ion Orchard*















































*Ion Orachard*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Day Three (Sept. 27) Sentosa Cable Car*

































































































































































































*French chick from Nice, France*











*Oscar and Co. from Songs of the Sea*




















*iFLY Sentosa (coming soon)*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Universal Studios Singapore*





























































































*with Singaporean model Raden *


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Chanel inside Robinson Singapore*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Esplanade*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*The City at Night*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve (Feb 11, 2008)

*Marina Bay Sands *


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Looks like you had a lot of fun in Singapore!!! Hope to welcome to Singapore again!!:cheers:


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Singapore has always been great place to visit. Small but really beautiful.


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

...aditya... said:


> Singapore has always been great place to visit. Small but really beautiful.


Thanks!!:cheers:


----------



## progress1 (May 9, 2010)

I already love Singapore. I'll be there for a couple of months next year. Are there any locals who could give some advice on short trips to Malaysia/Indonesia for beach holidays no to far away from SIN?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

progress1 said:


> I already love Singapore. I'll be there for a couple of months next year. Are there any locals who could give some advice on short trips to Malaysia/Indonesia for beach holidays no to far away from SIN?


Hi Progress1!! There are many beach destinations in Malaysia and Indonesia. My favourite would be Bali Indonesia. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## progress1 (May 9, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> Hi Progress1!! There are many beach destinations in Malaysia and Indonesia. My favourite would be Bali Indonesia. :cheers:


thanx vrooms! have u ever been to bintan (indonesia) or tioman (malaysia)? as far as i know these places are very close to SIN. bali is too far away for a weekend trip (and probably too amazing to stay for just two days...). cheers


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

progress1 said:


> thanx vrooms! have u ever been to bintan (indonesia) or tioman (malaysia)? as far as i know these places are very close to SIN. bali is too far away for a weekend trip (and probably too amazing to stay for just two days...). cheers


Been to both Bintan and Tioman. Bintan is a great place to go for a few day just to relax. If you are looking for a place to stay in Bintan, The Banyan Tree is a really nice resort fronting the beach.

Another place you can visit is Langkawi Malaysia. Another place with great beaches!! I always stay at the Berjaya Resort:








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4803888432_22be80b218_b.jpg
:cheers:


----------



## progress1 (May 9, 2010)

looks amazing! i will come back to you soon if you don't mind. thanks.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

progress1 said:


> looks amazing! i will come back to you soon if you don't mind. thanks.


Ok!!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore Clarke Quay Sunset by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr


Gardens By The Bay Supertrees by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr


Gardens By The Bay : Welcome on board The Supertree : by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr


Singapore Flyer Peak Scenery by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr


Tanjong Pagar Old versus New by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr
Tanjong Pagar Old versus New


Tanjong Pagar, back to yesterday once more, at the main frontage of Tanjong Pagar sight with seemingly leading historical landmark. For many, our faded memory had eventually slip off our mind together with this popular spot, "The Jinricksha Station" which is also Singapore's last remainder reserved architectural building of the once ubiquitous rickshaw. A pulled rickshaw (or ricksha) is a mode of human-powered transport by which a runner draws a two-wheeled cart which seats one or two persons serving the popular well to do "Tao kay" (boss).
Again, looking away with another highlight of 99 yrs. least super HDB project waving near half a million at the launch, "The Pinnacle" had became an immediate contrast testifying the past n present, it standing magesticly tall at the back of the street with very promising future for other HDB government project to lead it way into the heart of the city once more. Now "The Pinnacle" is whopping close 1 million in property price where propeties had emerge as little red dits top priority for Singaporeans n many more affordable wealthy Singaporeans to be.
.
Tanjong Pagar in Malay means "cape of stakes", a name which reflects its origins as a fishing village situated on a former promontory. It has been surmised that the name was inspired by the presence of kelongs (offshore palisade fishing traps constructed using wooden stakes and cross pieces) set up along the stretch of coast from the village of Tanjong Malang to what is now Tanjong Pagar. It is possibly a corruption of the earlier name Tanjong Passar, a road which led from South Bridge Road to the fishing village and which appeared in George Drumgoole Coleman's 1836 Map of the Town.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ready to launch by asirap, on Flickr


IMG_3296 by Peter Katz Music, on Flickr


IMG_3289 by Peter Katz Music, on Flickr


Raffles Hotel by Pekka , on Flickr


Behind the Lion City by www.glenespinosa.com, on Flickr


Distorted City by www.glenespinosa.com, on Flickr


Ion Mall Singapore by www.glenespinosa.com, on Flickr


Fountain of Wealth by www.glenespinosa.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Durian by leighblackall, on Flickr


Everbuilding by Scintt, on Flickr


Central by Scintt, on Flickr


Array by Scintt, on Flickr


Marina Bay Mall by Scintt, on Flickr


Lofty City by Scintt, on Flickr


Digital City by Scintt, on Flickr


Taste the Tarmac by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing pics of this amazing country


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome shots....kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset @ Singapore Marina Bay_4238 by wsboon, on Flickr


Sun setting @ Singapore Marina Bay_3759 by wsboon, on Flickr


Sunset @ Singapore Marina Bay_1599 by wsboon, on Flickr


National Day Coming Soon @ Singapore Marina Bay_3737 by wsboon, on Flickr


Sunset @ Labrador Nature Reserve Park_8665 by wsboon, on Flickr


Sunset @ Lower Peirce Reservoir Park_7426 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/7485234394/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7485019686/in/set-72157630382543994








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7186822419/in/set-72157629435036212








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/7158492187/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gardens By The Bay by izzyzc, on Flickr


Flower by izzyzc, on Flickr


Evening @ Vivo City_[Panorama 简译:怕了吗] 6168 by wsboon, on Flickr


14 July 2012 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal_6106 by wsboon, on Flickr


14 July 2012 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal_6125 by wsboon, on Flickr


14 July 2012 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal_6071 by wsboon, on Flickr


To the Left by draken413o, on Flickr


Trailers by draken413o, on Flickr


The Wall of Gold by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

singapore marinabay by park pal bong, on Flickr


singapore marinabay garden by park pal bong, on Flickr


singapore marinabay garden by park pal bong, on Flickr


SG Skylines by edwardfrancois, on Flickr


Busy Harbour by edwardfrancois, on Flickr


Singapore Celebrations III by J. Chea, on Flickr


Singapore Celebrations II by J. Chea, on Flickr


Singapore Sunset Reflections by J. Chea, on Flickr


Tropical Paradise by J. Chea, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Urban Blend by draken413o, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abteodoro/7824585930/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amazingcookies/7824304388/sizes/l/


botanical gardens singapore by shey morales, on Flickr


city skyline by shey morales, on Flickr


skyscrapers by shey morales, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

LIS 2600 2 by metallis, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7994256398/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7994280055/


Marina Bay (Singapore) by rogelio g arcangel, on Flickr


Singapore by Stephen Worrall, on Flickr


DSC_2153 by Stephen Worrall, on Flickr


DSC_2217 by Stephen Worrall, on Flickr


DSC_2153 by Stephen Worrall, on Flickr


DSC_2194 by Stephen Worrall, on Flickr


DSC_2210 by Stephen Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/exindefinable/8028381415/


Mid-Autumn Festival by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Mid-Autumn Festival by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Mid-Autumn Festival by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Chinatown Mid-Autumn Festival 2012 by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Chinatown Mid-Autumn Festival 2012 by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Chinatown Mid-Autumn Festival 2012 by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Culture Show #1 by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Culture Show #2 by chooyutshing, on Flickr


Mid-Autumn Festival by the River by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chill-Out on the Beach by RyanPyae, on Flickr


DSC_4906 by ssyip38, on Flickr


DSC_4919 by ssyip38, on Flickr


Reflections at Keppel Bay by imtiaz333, on Flickr


Singapore city scapes (11) by volvob12b, on Flickr


War Memorial park,Singapore (2) by volvob12b, on Flickr


War Memorial park,Singapore (1) by volvob12b, on Flickr


----------



## LuizzeOliveira (Oct 10, 2012)

Singapore is South Asian city-state. I had gone for Singapore trip before 2 year and that was best memorable trip for my life ever. It is so beautiful city that has so many excellent places to visit. The Sentosa Island in singapore is personally my favorite destination than Jurong Bird Park, Night Safari, Bukit Timah Nature Reserve, The Orchard Road and Arab Street are also best places that people must have to visit in Singapore.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore by andrewrendell, on Flickr


National museum by andrewrendell, on Flickr


Is this where noodles come from by andrewrendell, on Flickr


Morning run in Fort Canning park by andrewrendell, on Flickr


Sentosa Resort, Singapore by mtphanma2000, on Flickr


Merlion by mtphanma2000, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands Mall by mtphanma2000, on Flickr


Chinatown by mtphanma2000, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singarpore 2012 by Maknia67 by loklokloklok, on Flickr


Singarpore 2012 by Maknia67 by loklokloklok, on Flickr


Singarpore 2012 by Maknia67 by loklokloklok, on Flickr


Singarpore 2012 by Maknia67 by loklokloklok, on Flickr


Singarpore.... by loklokloklok, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8146314764/


IMG_7856-Edit by OngCC, on Flickr


IMG_8532_1280 by OngCC, on Flickr


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Fantastic Photos - love it!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8491b_1280 by OngCC, on Flickr


Singapore from Buddha Tooth Relic Temple DSC03290 by teresablock, on Flickr


Clarke Quay Singapore DSC03232 by teresablock, on Flickr


Buddha Tooth Relic Temple Singapore DSC03200 by teresablock, on Flickr


Cavanaugh Bridge Singapore DSC03323 by teresablock, on Flickr


Singapore Cityview by RYP | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

holland village by khora, on Flickr


Christmas on a Great Street by Eustaquio Santimano, on Flickr


Purple Ribbon by Eustaquio Santimano, on Flickr


Citiblend by Scintt, on Flickr


Another Day by the Quay by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Greenhouse by Scintt, on Flickr


By the Bay [Explored - Front Page as per 9 November 2012] by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats pretty big and the price is reasonable even in Vancouver standard.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Everybody here thinks its really expensive cos its Public Housing Private condos in less central areas go for the same price or lower


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In downtown vancouver, the condos of the same size could cost up to millions of dollars depends on if you have mountain or water view as well as what floor your unit is (means higher would be more expensive).


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Garden by the bay by Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr

Singapore sunset by AlfonsT, on Flickr

Sentosa Island by AlfonsT, on Flickr

[email protected] by AlfonsT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore Merlion by AlfonsT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore Skyline by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by AlfonsT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sri Mariammam Temple by AlfonsT, on Flickr

The Sri Mariamman Temple is Singapore's oldest Hindu temple. It is an agamic temple, built in the Dravidian style. Located at No. 244 South Bridge Road, in the downtown Chinatown district, the temple serves mainly South Indian Tamil Hindu Singaporeans in the city-state. Due to its architectural and historical significance, the temple has been gazetted a National Monument and is a major tourist attraction. Sri Mariamman Temple is managed by the Hindu Endowments Board, a statutory board under the Ministry of Community Development, Youth and Sports.

The Sri Mariamman Temple was founded in 1827 by Naraina Pillai, eight years after the British East India Company established a trading settlement in Singapore.

Pillai was a government clerk from Penang who arrived in Singapore with Stamford Raffles on his second visit to the island in May 1819. He went on to set up the island's first construction company. He also entered the textile trade. Pillai rapidly established himself in business and was identified as a leader of the Indian community.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset at Labrador Park, Singapore by chushong, on Flickr


Changi International Airport Terminal 2 :: Departure Hall (Singapore) <Panorama> by SKHO , on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Labrador Park Singapore by Vineet Radhakrishnan, on Flickr


P1100077 by Arvin Baccay, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Christopher C Scott, on Flickr


Untitled by Christopher C Scott, on Flickr


----------

